# introducing Sweetie



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

he's three months old.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! He is so adorable; my heart melted! Congrats!!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Littlefootsmama said:


> Oh my goodness!! He is so adorable; my heart melted! Congrats!!!


  he is absolutely lovable.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: love that second picture, it's like she's going "GRRRR!!"


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She certainly is a sweetie.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very good pics  they look so professional!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: That 2nd picture made me honestly laugh out loud! What a cutie-pie! I love him already!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He's so handsome!


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

He's adorable! Look at that little nose!

What kind of camera are you using? I can never get my pics to look that well-focused!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

nessariel said:


> He's adorable! Look at that little nose!
> 
> What kind of camera are you using? I can never get my pics to look that well-focused!


it's an old casio model. it used to be one of the best and we got it only because we managed to get a 50% discount. but that was ten years ago. it's still serving us well though.


----------

